# small Cavalettis?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am looking to build my own for Beatrice so that she can continue to exercise through the winter no matter the weather. The DIY Cavalettis I looked at that use traffic cones are a bit big to use inside the condo, which is basically a modest sized two bed room apartment, any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

they do come as small as six inches at a specialty retailer. is that too big? here's a link to one site: https://www.trafficsafetystore.com/traffic-cones/orange-economy-6#C6


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks patk that would probably work, I just need to build something sooner rather than later, I'm trying to figure out good indoor exercises to keep her other knee fit. I want to build something no bigger than 18" wide. this might make it bit tight. I guess I have to keep looking


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

don't forget to post pictures of your final set up - for the benefit of those of us who will be living in smallish quarters with a toy poodle!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you can get someone to cut the PVC for you I bet you could make a custom size of what you want with PVC pipe and various shapes of joiners from Lowes or Home Depot. I've made jumps and the run for my chickens that way. The picture I have in my mind is basically like a ladder that would lie on the floor with little legs to hold it up for her to get the benefit of the high step I think you are looking for. If you don't glue the joints it could be taken apart to store it out of the way.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I will Patk

Thanks Catherine that is what my aim is, and yes I want to be able to stow it when not in use. I do have skills so hopefully I'll come up with something, PVC pipe is in the running along with trimming down broom sticks, I just need that small support I think I have an idea.

I'm going to check out what is at the Home Depot


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

We made a small cavaletti set for Jasper. Basically we have two (equal length) PVC tubes that are about 10 feet long (they can be made shorter if neede) and then took heavy duty tape and attached smaller PVC tubes to go across horizontally as the "steps". These are about 16-18 inches wide. Jasper is a mini and this is a good size for him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here Ya go............the simplest set-up ever!


Cintz Pop-Up Marker Cones & Pvc pipe (cut to whatever width you need and then held up by the cones......) Don't forget the tape wrap.............




The cones are available on Amazon.......$11.99 for a set of 10 & pvc at Home Depot!




I found this on
http://Cavaletti's-Dogwood Dog Training Online classes.dogwooddogtraining.com/cavalettis


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I totally forgot that one of my trainers had set up cavalettis the way Mollymuima showed! Only difference is that instead of buying the special pylons, she just cut circles into each of them and ran a pole or a PVC tube through.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their replies , I have ordered some parts on-line at home depot. I'll take pictures when I get it put together.


----------

